
Could the Enterprise beam a vampire into a house?  - ivoflipse
http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/6723/could-the-enterprise-beam-a-vampire-into-a-house-she-didnt-have-permission-to-e
======
drKarl
This is almost as perplexing as the Buttered cat paradox:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buttered_cat_paradox>

